# Hotel near Cork University Hospital



## gdf (25 Jun 2010)

Any recommendations on a hotel near (walking distance preferably) Cork University Hospital would be appreciated.


----------



## shootingstar (25 Jun 2010)

Try : 

http://www.hayfieldmanor.ie

There are plenty of B&Bs local if u want the link to them?


----------



## soy (26 Jun 2010)

Hayfield is 5*, if you want something more affordable try http://www.brookfieldhotelcorkcity.com/ for 59e per night. Maybe you can beat them down further if doing an extended stay


----------

